# can you put an epoxy finish over a Danish oil and lacquer finish???



## ozzy454 (Feb 29, 2012)

so I am making a black walnut end table with some really nice inlays and I have finished it with Danish oil and a lacquer.I am NOT fullysatisfied with the end results am I capable of putting an epoxy finish on top of the lacquer???


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't know if you can, but I wouldn't. What is the end result you are seeking?


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't know why it wouldn't work if you "scruffed" it to provide some "bite".


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

What about the lacquer finish do you not like?

Epoxy will give you a really nice plastic-y ikea-like finish if that is the look you want.

If you're looking for a great finish with great durability go with conversion varnish.


----------

